# thinking of moving



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a lash technician with just 3 years experience. I work part time and look after my 2 year old daughter. My husband is in sales. We are in our late 20's, well I hit 30 this year! Eeekkk
We really want to make the move and I'm desperate for tips on moving, researching mallorca. Any help is very much appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lisauk30 said:


> Hi all, I'm a lash technician with just 3 years experience. I work part time and look after my 2 year old daughter. My husband is in sales. We are in our late 20's, well I hit 30 this year! Eeekkk
> We really want to make the move and I'm desperate for tips on moving, researching mallorca. Any help is very much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Firstly, :welcome:

I'm sorry to say that the answer is the same as for everyone else who's asked.

Do you have a job lined up - if not, then you'll struggle. Unemployment is nearly 30% and more in some areas.

Do you have fluent Spanish? If not then you'll struggle even more.

Do you have sufficient funds to live off and to pay for private health care?

Have you researched the dire straits that Spain is in at the moment?


This might sound harsh but there are so many posts on here just in the last few weeks from people wanting to move to Spain but not realising how difficult that will be with the unemployment, the new regulations for becoming resident etc. etc.


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Firstly, :welcome: I'm sorry to say that the answer is the same as for everyone else who's asked. Do you have a job lined up - if not, then you'll struggle. Unemployment is nearly 30% and more in some areas. Do you have fluent Spanish? If not then you'll struggle even more. Do you have sufficient funds to live off and to pay for private health care? Have you researched the dire straits that Spain is in at the moment? This might sound harsh but there are so many posts on here just in the last few weeks from people wanting to move to Spain but not realising how difficult that will be with the unemployment, the new regulations for becoming resident etc. etc.


Thank you for your response and your honesty.

We have a sufficient amount of money in the bank. This would keep us safe for 6-7 months. Including rates, rent, health care, food etc.

We have friends in that area. They have a property management business, that's has ran successfully for around 10 years +

We did look into a business last year. However that fell through due to the lack of accounts and details for the historia. 

The UK doesn't seem to have much to offer us any more. I understand employment is at it's all time low, with not much chance to improve. Most people tell me, you need to work for yourself, as employment doesn't offer much security and the pay isn't the best. I set my own business up 3 years ago and believe, I could do the same in another county. I think it's a case of research, research and more research 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lisauk30 said:


> Thank you for your response and your honesty.
> 
> We have a sufficient amount of money in the bank. This would keep us safe for 6-7 months. Including rates, rent, health care, food etc.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, well done for understanding that research is everything. So many people think the 'grass is greener' and don't bother to fully investigate the situation in Spain at the moment.

If you start as autonomo (self-employed) now then the mandatory 260 euros/month has been reduced down to 50 euros at the moment I think. Irrespective of what you earn, this still has to be paid.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

'Lash technician'??? 


Sounds like a job in an S and M parlour...Now that would do well here..

Excuse my genuine ignorance...but what exactly does a 'lash technician' do?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> 'Lash technician'???
> 
> 
> Sounds like a job in an S and M parlour...Now that would do well here..
> ...


Took me a while, but I got there. I thought it was a typo!
Think of lashes on your body, and not the s&m type...


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> 'Lash technician'??? Sounds like a job in an S and M parlour...Now that would do well here.. Excuse my genuine ignorance...but what exactly does a 'lash technician' do?


Ha ha, my husband possibly wouldn't be as supported if it was S&M. Lol

I apply semi permanent eyelashes and also offer a range of other beauty treatments including microdermabrasion, makeup Artistry etc.

I know people think... Oh another beauty girl. I worked for a large fitness company for 7 years. I worked my way up the laser & left my position as General Manager in 2011. I left to have my daughter in September. I didn't want to return and be trapped in a career whilst reasoning my daughter. I retrained when I was 7 months pregnant and then set up on my own when she was 7 months old.

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lisauk30 said:


> Ha ha, my husband possibly wouldn't be as supported if it was S&M. Lol
> 
> I apply semi permanent eyelashes and also offer a range of other beauty treatments including microdermabrasion, makeup Artistry etc.
> 
> ...



I think your iphone needs taking out and shooting - either that or the predictive text is not really working. 

How do you climb up a laser???


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

#Ladder 
#raising

That's what a 12 hour shift results in! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lisauk30 said:


> Ha ha, my husband possibly wouldn't be as supported if it was S&M. Lol
> 
> I apply semi permanent eyelashes and also offer a range of other beauty treatments including microdermabrasion, makeup Artistry etc.
> 
> ...



Ahh...all is revealed.

I wouldn't dare knock the beauty industry. My OH regularly visits a salon in Marbella...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Setting up a new business in Spain used to be dire but recent changes have made things much easier. Whilst I have little need for new eyelashes (no, honest guv, s'true, mine's beeeeeutiful!!) I think you might have a chance; but do your research thoroughly. If it was just you and hubby no problems but you have your daughter's future to consider.


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

thrax said:


> Setting up a new business in Spain used to be dire but recent changes have made things much easier. Whilst I have little need for new eyelashes (no, honest guv, s'true, mine's beeeeeutiful!!) I think you might have a chance; but do your research thoroughly. If it was just you and hubby no problems but you have your daughter's future to consider.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I will defiantly do some research into everything. That's the big dilemma. We don't want to mess up our daughters future. Nor end up moving months down the line after she starts to learn spanish.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Young baby, short on funds, experience in an area that is not blooming and you want to go through with it?

What was that Charles Bronson film called..Death?? Oh yes, Death Wish; the title sprang to mind for some reason.

Pots of dosh/pensions/guaranteed income then move to Spain, if not really put the notion on the back boiler. State funded B&B in the UK would not be a great experience upon your return for you and your toddler.


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Young baby, short on funds, experience in an area that is not blooming and you want to go through with it? What was that Charles Bronson film called..Death?? Oh yes, Death Wish; the title sprang to mind for some reason. Pots of dosh/pensions/guaranteed income then move to Spain, if not really put the notion on the back boiler. State funded B&B in the UK would not be a great experience upon your return for you and your toddler.


Thanks, I'm sure death is a little strong here. Lol! But thanks for the feedback. Where abouts in Spain are you?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Since your child is very young and you have some money in the bank and some friends who may well set you on your way, and providing you have a place to return to and most of all you have youth on your side then I would say that you should try your luck. As long as you have somewhere to return to then it should be an invaluable experience for you.
I remember some 40 years ago a young neighbour of ours set her and her husband on course to Canada and on their first few years they had a really hard time and had to return to Scotland, but the dream lived on, against the wishes of their families, but they did it second time around. 
Good luck.


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

Justina said:


> Since your child is very young and you have some money in the bank and some friends who may well set you on your way, and providing you have a place to return to and most of all you have youth on your side then I would say that you should try your luck. As long as you have somewhere to return to then it should be an invaluable experience for you. I remember some 40 years ago a young neighbour of ours set her and her husband on course to Canada and on their first few years they had a really hard time and had to return to Scotland, but the dream lived on, against the wishes of their families, but they did it second time around. Good luck.


Thanks Justina,

Those are the positive's! And it's lovely to hear that your neighbour made it, in the end. 

I think it's a case of good timing, good research, a good structor and always having a plan B. 

I really appreciate all the comments and feedback. Taking time to answer the same questions on this forum, must be tedious. But I really appreciate the help and advise.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No- one has mentioned that to become resident in Spain you will need to prove an income of €6000 per person including your child...so €18k. Also you will not be entitled to free health care and you'll lose UK Child Benefit.

It might be a good idea to plan a three month stay in the area you like. As your child isn't in school that won't be a problem. I'd suggest spending time here in the winter months to get an idea of what it's like here out of season.
During that time you'll be able to get an idea of the chances of work and to sfind out if Spain really is for you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> no- one has mentioned that to become resident in spain you will need to prove an income of €6000 per person including your child...so €18k. Also you will not be entitled to free health care and you'll lose uk child benefit.
> 
> It might be a good idea to plan a three month stay in the area you like. As your child isn't in school that won't be a problem. I'd suggest spending time here in the winter months to get an idea of what it's like here out of season.
> During that time you'll be able to get an idea of the chances of work and to sfind out if spain really is for you.


6000€???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> No- one has mentioned that to become resident in Spain you will need to prove an income of €6000 per person including your child...so €18k. Also you will not be entitled to free health care and you'll lose UK Child Benefit.
> 
> It might be a good idea to plan a three month stay in the area you like. As your child isn't in school that won't be a problem. I'd suggest spending time here in the winter months to get an idea of what it's like here out of season.
> During that time you'll be able to get an idea of the chances of work and to sfind out if Spain really is for you.




See post #2 - I didn't quantify the exact sum required because no one actually knows - there is no fixed sum.

The general feeling is that you need an income of about 600 euros per month per person and/or savings of 6000 in the bank - but each area varies.

The loss of all/most benefits is for certain though.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

lisauk30 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure death is a little strong here. Lol! But thanks for the feedback. Where abouts in Spain are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


South Wales lol. I'm a long term holiday maker so get away to various parts of Spain, sometimes for a weekend, sometimes a week, sometimes longer, usually the Canary Islands (more and more this last year). Ill health stopped a full time move several years ago but I've improved a lot and come next year will be in the sun for six months of the year. We are lucky, good pensions, good income from property rentals so financially we can afford to live anywhere but if younger and without money there is no way I'd move to Spain without at least a contracted job offer. There is no real benefit system in Spain, when things go breast up you have no safety net to fall back on.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

lisauk30 said:


> The UK doesn't seem to have much to offer us any more. I understand employment is at it's all time low, with not much chance to improve. Most people tell me, you need to work for yourself, as employment doesn't offer much security and the pay isn't the best. I set my own business up 3 years ago and believe, I could do the same in another county. I think it's a case of research, research and more research


My advice would be to first jump over and check out the businesses in the area you're thinking of moving to. See if there's anyone offering the same service you would be offering, and more importantly, see if you could do it better for the same kind of money!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> My advice would be to first jump over and check out the businesses in the area you're thinking of moving to. See if there's anyone offering the same service you would be offering, and more importantly, see if you could do it better for the same kind of money!


With the word of warning that if noone else is doing it maybe there's a reason for that ie there's no market!
In my town several nails places sprung up and only one has survived. I don't know why 'cos it's not something I use so I don't know all the ins and outs, but I do know for example that that service was already being offered in hairdressing salons and probably in a lot of people's living rooms too... so it's not always easy to suss out the competition.
I would ask in hairdressers to start with


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks you for all your feedback. It is really helping us look at everything 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lisauk30 said:


> Thanks you for all your feedback. It is really helping us look at everything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


BTW, all of this is concentrating on you, but you said your OH is in sales. What's he going to be doing for work?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

I have been here for approx oohhhhhh 3 weeks. We have retired early (55) I have a small pension, plus we have reasonable savings and a pension to come in 11/12 years depending on whether or not they government changes its mind, and have the funds to be able to buy our own house, so no mortgage no rent.

I cannot really offer any more advice, other than given by others on here They have been here much longer than my meager 3 weeks. but based on what I have seen over here in Extremadura. Some costs are lower, some are higher, you need to base anything you are costing on like for like, that way you are not going to get a shock. We based all our costing on a £=Euro ( how do I get the euro sign up!), and be prepared with a substantial contingency fund we have already come across costs that we had not considered or registered

As we have travelled around this past 3 weeks we have said on several occasions that we feel lucky to be able to do this, and wish we had done it sooner, but we also know that having 2 young children and "HAVING" to make a living, in a foreign country as an immigrant is going to be harder than making a living in your own country with the benefit of friends family and neighbors, or in our case, no debts pressure to earn with a reasonable income.

Having said that, only you know if you can cope with all the additional pressures, living/ working abroad will bring, if you are going to offer "beauty" services, presumably you are looking at the busier locations, then for me it is a bit like offering B&B/Holiday lets, you have to offer something different and special to stand out, whilst at the same time be able to offer a competitive rate to customers. 

Not particulary good advice, but it is my thoughts


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW, all of this is concentrating on you, but you said your OH is in sales. What's he going to be doing for work?


Good point from PW, I can't see many opportunities for an English salesman. He wouldn't really be able to communicate well enough to get a decent sales job dealing with the Spanish. English jobs mainly seem to be very poorly paid telesales, and I don't even know if there is a market for that in Mallorca. Add in the fact that with mass unemployment, no one is buying anything.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Good point from PW, I can't see many opportunities for an English salesman. He wouldn't really be able to communicate well enough to get a decent sales job dealing with the Spanish. English jobs mainly seem to be very poorly paid telesales, and I don't even know if there is a market for that in Mallorca. Add in the fact that with mass unemployment, no one is buying anything.....


Maybe he's going to work with the friends who I seem to remember are in property, although I thought this was a shrinking market....


----------



## lisauk30 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you again for your advise.

Yes I understand there isn't much call for an English sales man lol. It's a hard market even on the UK lol. Yes our friends have a successful property management company in the South West. They manage properties both owned and rented. I wouldn't say business is slowing up for them. They have grown significantly since they set up some 10 years ago. They live in the town, which ensures they are involved with the local community.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

We based all our costing on a £=Euro _*( how do I get the euro sign up!)*_

Press at the same time Ctrl, Alt and 4 for the € symbol.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> We based all our costing on a £=Euro _*( how do I get the euro sign up!)*_
> 
> Press at the same time Ctrl, Alt and 4 for the € symbol.


€ wohoo that worked thanks x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

....


bob_bob said:


> We based all our costing on a £=Euro _*( how do I get the euro sign up!)*_
> 
> Press at the same time Ctrl, Alt and 4 for the € symbol.


Ditto, when the rate was €1.21 =£1.

And when we arrived in Spain, December 2nd 2008, people changing £s at UK airports were lucky to get €1=£1.

We are wise old birds, BobBob........


----------

